# How often should my 10 Month Old breastfeed?



## LyndsayMW (Mar 24, 2010)

My 10 month old DS is with a nanny from 8-3 during the week, but I work directly across the street and still breastfeed him. The nanny brings DS to me to eat. When my husband was a SAHD, I saw DS every 2.5-3 hours. The nanny has been stretching it out to closer to 4 hours (even a bit longer than that today). If DS is fine and not asking to eat, is this ok for my supply?? When we are together, DS nurses about every 3-3.5 hours or so. It is certainly easier/more convenient for all parties if DS only eats once during the time he is with the nanny, but - well, you know, I am anxiety filled about everything.

DS does eat "table" food, but obviously, I would rather he get the majority of his nutrients from breastmilk.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I would think a 10 month old needs to nurse more than once in a 7 hour time frame. Sometimes seeing mommy is the cue to nurse. Or the nanny just doesn't know his cues as well as you or your dh. Does she think she is bothering you by bringing him more often than once during your work day. In your shoes, I would ask the nanny to bring baby to me two times in the day. Can you arrange the times ahead of time while letting her know that if he wants to nurse anytime earlier than pre arranged, that it's okay. You are right....the majority of a 10 month old's nutrition should be breastmilk, and I would encourage him to nurse as often as possible. And yes, it could affect your supply if he nurses more often when you are together.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

When DD was 10 months, I was gone 10 hours a day while I was working, and she would only have on bottle of pumped milk in that time, but it was 2 pumping sessions worth, and she made up for it by nursing a ton when I was home, including at least every 2 hours through the night. but I would try to have the nanny bring him twice during the day if you can, because most babies hold-out until mom is available and your son is too young to understand that if he wants he can just ask to go to you.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it in this situation. Four hours is not that much longer than 3.5 hours and I am sure your body will adapt to the more frequent nursing sessions when you are together. I think it is wonderful that you are able to nurse your son during your work day, but I think that one session is enough. At 10 months, my son was sometimes going 3-5 hours between nursing sessions even with me around. Now, at 11 months, he is going 6 hours at a time without breast milk in preparation for me going back to work full time next month. I will pump and leave milk for him once I am gone for a full day (9.5 hours). I was talking about this at La Leche League last night and they thought it was fine that my son is going 6+ hours without breast milk at 11 months, so I am sure that 4 hours is fine at 10 months.


----------

